# Decoy Amounts



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I currently have 1,500 sillosocks. 900 of them are snows, 400 are blues, and 200 of them are juivies. Do you think adding 60 more blues will increase my success rate by 20% or more? Or do you think I should add maybe 84 Juivies to get a 20% increase? Maybe just more snows? Any help would be appreciated as this is really driving me crazy.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

No, No, and yes.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Add one one crow and two swans to the spread...you'll be set.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I also have 5 Texas Rags, 8 FUDs, and 2 Herters FBs. All are Blues. Do you think adding them will help? Maybe by the kill hole?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Exactly.put them by your feet looking at each other of course...


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it depends on if you are hunting the leading edge or if you are hunting the juvies. Also if the birds are moving north or back south, or if it is sunny or cloudy. If you are hunting mostly ross this coud make a difference also. When you are scouting do you see more blues or snows? Are you hunting in blinds or whites? Are you shooting bbs or 2s? All of this will dictate what spread you use. :lol:


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

You forgot one important question, how many feeders to actives do you have?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was going to get to that later. :wink:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

is the vertical line on ones nut sack really called the divider line... :burns:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Use the rags for flyers like there going to land in the kill hole! that should help finish your birds. 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Do you think adding 60 more blues will increase my success rate by 20% or more? Or do you think I should add maybe 84 Juivies to get a 20% increase?


No and No.

Its a scientific fact, snow geese LOOOOOVE ODD numbers. Id add 59 or 61 more blues, and 83 or 85 more juvies.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

When is it gunna end!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard H20fwlr is selling 7 blue feeders, 4 blue actives, and 3 juvie blue feeders in order to give his spread the perfect decoy ratio. I think if you buy those decoys you will have the perfect combination to kill snow geese...

the divider line? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

HA HA H20fwlr. Hes the only guy that you knw that can consitently kill hundred bird days! What about 35 1/2 flyers


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Leo, if your a hardcore waterfowler you will buy all fullbodies, perferably DSD's. You'll need 637 of them; 320 of them blues. I found this works best.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

he forgot to add, on top on being a "hardcore waterfowler" you have to be rolling in the doe


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Horker23 said:


> HA HA H20fwlr. Hes the only guy that you knw that can consitently kill hundred bird days! What about 35 1/2 flyers


I know, very few guys can consistently kill snows, he is one of the gifted! Its funny when he sells a dozen socks here and a dozen there to get the right ratios :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

And by himself!


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: nice post I like the way you think and those aviater pics crack me up every time i see them if you ever find yourself in SD we should hook up for a hunt I have 1000 + sillos and deadlys it would be a good time. :beer:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> I heard H20fwlr is selling 7 blue feeders, 4 blue actives, and 3 juvie blue feeders in order to give his spread the perfect decoy ratio. I think if you buy those decoys you will have the perfect combination to kill snow geese...
> 
> the divider line? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


too funny :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> I heard H20fwlr is selling 7 blue feeders, 4 blue actives, and 3 juvie blue feeders in order to give his spread the perfect decoy ratio. I think if you buy those decoys you will have the perfect combination to kill snow geese...
> 
> the divider line? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :rollin:

I got a hondo says someone takes this over to the fuge and tells him were raging on him on that dastardly Nodak Outdoors. :rollin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got some realwings for you..... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.....Wait no I don't I shot all mine.......... :fro:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard H20fwlr is selling 7 blue feeders, 4 blue actives, and 3 juvie blue feeders in order to give his spread the perfect decoy ratio. I think if you buy those decoys you will have the perfect combination to kill snow geese...
> ...


O well he brings it on!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I currently have 1,500 sillosocks. 900 of them are snows, 400 are blues, and 200 of them are juivies. Do you think adding 60 more blues will increase my success rate by 20% or more? Or do you think I should add maybe 84 Juivies to get a 20% increase? Maybe just more snows? Any help would be appreciated as this is really driving me crazy.


LMFAO!!! Now that is some funny $hit... Sooner or later sombody had to do it!! :lol:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

dont you forget the deadly combination of adding a small herd of black angus to your spread.....if you want I have a really good stencil. I myself am thinking about buying a couple of bottle calves as there is currently no law against live cow decoys....then i can put harnesses on them so they can pull my spread out to the field - so much to do :lol:

the divider line - i always knew i was too halves sewn together...


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure you have your Portex!!! :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

hahaha portex!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

But what should I use on the Portex. Snow, blue or juive? What body movement should I use? How should the action go? This is all so confusing. I feel like I am having a rush of hormones or something.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Use Ross Juvie blue feather flyers on the world renouned Portex. Then you will increase your kill rate by 33%. :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Leo,

When you have so many decoys that it takes you and those dim wits that hunt with you two days to set them all out, then you have the right amount.

Jim


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

More problems. I can't figure out how to set these things up?? They keep falling over


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Leo:
The portex is way over rated and not worth using. Also, your math is way off because to increase your success by those percentages your going to have to take up knitting to make some purty white covers for your DSD's. Everyone knows that if your not using them, your not going to kill geese to the extent your dreaming of. Oh wait, you already got rid of those didn't you! I guess you are just plain SOL. But seriously, if you do take up knitting, I could use a nice pair of mittens with a matching scarf to help keep me warm when I'm giving you a lesson in how to pound geese. If you need any other lessons, or schoolings, let me know, and I will put you on my prefered customer/schooling list. Take care and keep in touch.

For now,
Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I find it funny how some talk about the portex when they have no clue as to what it is. hahaha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Jeff the DSDs are gone now!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> I find it funny how some talk about the portex when they have no clue as to what it is. hahaha


I got the WHoretex! They set up all my decoys, and dance around!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will pm you the GPS Coordinates!! :wink: :wink: :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> But what should I use on the Portex. Snow, blue or juive?


Speck. :wink:

You'll thank me later!


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Isnt a PORTEX an unemployed person from Texas?


----------

